
Will you become a citizen of Asgardia? - LLG
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/oct/12/will-you-become-a-citizen-of-asgardia-the-first-nation-state-in-space
======
nekopa
This is an interesting concept. And while I feel that of course this one will
be doomed, maybe it can open discussion on what we will do with the concept of
nations once we enter space.

For example: a colony is settled on Mars, with astronauts from various
countries. They stay, what would their, or their children's nationalities be?

And yes, I did sign up to become a citizen :)

~~~
JoeAltmaier
They'd be a colony only until they were self-sufficient. Then they'd become a
nation through declaration and maybe war.

------
mspokoiny
Their founder are planning to use URBOCOP (as I understand)
-[https://room.eu.com/article/urbocop-saving-planet-
earth](https://room.eu.com/article/urbocop-saving-planet-earth)

